# E:\ Application not found



## notts19 (Nov 10, 2007)

On Windows Vista when I insert a dvd into my disk drive I get an error message that says 'E:\ Application not found'. I can still play the disk if I go through Computer-Edrive but it is starting to get annoying. This doesn't happen with a CD. I'd be grateful for any help.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you tried going into Control Panel\Autoplay and choosing a new default action that pertains to the media you are inserting?


----------



## notts19 (Nov 10, 2007)

fairnooks said:


> Have you tried going into Control Panel\Autoplay and choosing a new default action that pertains to the media you are inserting?


Thanks very much, I know that was easy but I'm only just getting to grips with these new computer thingys.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

No problem, I just happened to know what to look for based on the error message, and found it (not the most common result).


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the Thread Tools above.


----------

